# I, Zombie - A Breath of Fresh Air for the Zombie Genre



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 10, 2015)

​The title of this comic book series was originally _I, Zombie_ but since then they've decided to retitle it as _iZombie_, due to something to do with the iPhone-era or whatever, though don't start to hate it just because of that. It's not another "kill all zombies and stay alive" no it's not that.​​If you've watched before _Warm Bodies_ then you'll notice a lot of similarities, and while some may consider _Warm Bodies_ a "chick flick" I really liked it as it differs from the usual zombie movies that are released.​​_I, Zombie_'s much like a TV show of _Warm Bodies_ as well as following its comic book counterpart too. Currently it's aired episode 4 of 13.​​The CW network has a stellar quantity of awesome comic book shows which are worth watching.​


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 11, 2015)

Tempted to watch this show solely because of Rose. She's my second favorite Yellow Ranger of all time.






With that said, I'm tired of the damn Zombie Genre. It feels like it tries too damn hard to be cool, like everything else that's "dude-bro". I might check out the show roughly 2 years from now but not today. I wish the show luck and hopefully it can stand on its own.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 12, 2015)

Its pretty funny, but even though it carries the zombie in the title, its basically a crime show. Zombies are just an element used to freshen up the tired genre. The zombie girl works in a (police?)morgue, where she's able to acquire brains (or pieces of it) without the need to kill or the chance to be found out (though she is found out by the other guy working in the morgue, but he's ok with it) but whenever she eats a brain, she gains some memories and character traits of the dead person. So she's basically a slightly different character every episode. She also uses the memories to help solve how the dead guys ended up dead, pretending to be a medium and such.
And of course she's looking into how she became a zombie, where zombies came from (they're really not that far spread atm, basically only zombies know that zombies are a thing) and such. I imagine it'll end up a bit like Monks everlasting search for his wifes murderers.

So yeah, its really nothing like the walking dead or other zombie genre shows, its basically a buddy cop/crime show. Think Psych, if the one guy had to eat brains every now and then.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 12, 2015)

I gave it a try. Didn't much care for it. CW takes things that were once awesome, like vampires, zombies, and the like, and then makes them mundane. Why must everything involve romantic drama? I want to see people and/or zombies fight crime without having to deal with couples breaking up. If it wasn't for the fact that I started watching Bones several years ago and grew attached to the characters, I wouldn't have it in me to watch it now. Fox, CW, and similar networks pander to the masses and the quality of new (and old) shows suffer because of it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 13, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> Its pretty funny, but even though it carries the zombie in the title, its basically a crime show. Zombies are just an element used to freshen up the tired genre. The zombie girl works in a (police?)morgue, where she's able to acquire brains (or pieces of it) without the need to kill or the chance to be found out (though she is found out by the other guy working in the morgue, but he's ok with it) but whenever she eats a brain, she gains some memories and character traits of the dead person. So she's basically a slightly different character every episode. She also uses the memories to help solve how the dead guys ended up dead, pretending to be a medium and such.
> And of course she's looking into how she became a zombie, where zombies came from (they're really not that far spread atm, basically only zombies know that zombies are a thing) and such. I imagine it'll end up a bit like Monks everlasting search for his wifes murderers.
> 
> So yeah, its really nothing like the walking dead or other zombie genre shows, its basically a buddy cop/crime show. Think Psych, if the one guy had to eat brains every now and then.


 
Liv also looks so much prettier when she's in Zombie Mode than her normal self.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't know which version of Rose I like the most!

As Summer, the Yellow RPM Ranger





As Tinkerbell in Once Upon a Time





As a zombie


----------



## migles (Apr 14, 2015)

LightyKD
what is your first favorite yellow ranger?
and what is your third favorite red ranger?


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 14, 2015)

migles said:


> LightyKD
> what is your first favorite yellow ranger?
> and what is your third favorite red ranger?


 

Emily the Yellow Samurai Ranger





Lauren The Red Samurai Ranger





All of this samurai talk would make one think that power Rangers Samurai is on the top of my list of Ranger shows but it's actually near the bottom with RPM being my absolute top.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 14, 2015)

You know I never liked power rangers but I think I'm going to start watching a bit to change that!


----------

